# The right ICC Profiles?



## MacFlacid (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about using intec ink for sublimation. I heard a lot of talk about ICC profiles and how a lot of the timse they cost money to aquire. Are these the sort of profiles that people mean and would they work with sublimation? Thanks

www.InkTec.com=


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

You need an icc for the ink yes, and a printer compatible too. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


----------



## MacFlacid (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers for the response buddy. I meant the ones specifically on the inktec site i linked. Are any of those appropriate for ceramics if i used inktec inks?


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

The ones provides are for sublimating, so to answer your question yes, as they are profiles for all sublimation


----------



## MacFlacid (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers Buddy


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I wonder how do you know those are for sublimation ink?


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well if its supplied with the sub ink then it should be.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

As far as i know inktec dont supply icc for their sublimation inks. And those from link lokks like standard inks an paper setups.

If you need profile for inktech ink just let me know your setup and i see what i got in my collection.


Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got mine from inktec?


----------



## MacFlacid (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Paul, I've got an cheapy Epson S22


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

i think i have icc for this printer somewhere....


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

I can help you out with an ICC as well. Send me a PM or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

MacFlacid said:


> Hi Paul, I've got an cheapy Epson S22


You better call first if and see if they will actually sell you the inks for a small format desktop printer.

InkTec to sell dye-sub inks world-wide following licence agreement with Sawgrass | Output


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, not been around here for a few days, so missed this one. (I am an InkTec dealer, as well as a user of their sublimation and pigment inks) They do have some ICC profiles available on their website, but mainly for large format printers, along with an Epson R260 (which is an older model 6 colour) which may be worth trying if you have a 1400 for instance. But, I would always recommend getting a custom profile made for your individual printer, rather than a generic one form the manufacturer - this is only about £20-£30 to have done.


----------



## leeoensuk (Jun 8, 2012)

HI there,

I dont know if any one can help me out i have a Epson s22 just wondering if any one has icc profile for sublimation ink for this.

Many thanks in advance

Kind Regards

Lee


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

leeoensuk said:


> HI there,
> 
> I dont know if any one can help me out i have a Epson s22 just wondering if any one has icc profile for sublimation ink for this.
> 
> ...


ICC profiles are specific to the ink manufacturer. What inks do you have?


----------



## leeoensuk (Jun 8, 2012)

hi i got it from ecrater it says ink jet ink then cartucho de tinta encre a cartouches ...

the ink works fine as i have used it on some mugs and the quality is not too bad but i am wanting to see if i can get it any better.

please hlep


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

leeoensuk said:


> hi i got it from ecrater it says ink jet ink then cartucho de tinta encre a cartouches ...
> 
> the ink works fine as i have used it on some mugs and the quality is not too bad but i am wanting to see if i can get it any better.
> 
> please hlep


Either the ink supplier has to provide the ICC profile or you have to have one made.


----------

